# Any of you guys ever had a gift left for you in the pan?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was just thinking of some of the jobs in the UK i done where other trades had used the toilets even though the whole house was dry and water service was not going to be connected for weeks. Has this happen to you guys and did you find out what trades it was. It was always the dam chippys on our sites. I would love to know what they used to wipe their arse's as their was never any paper in the pan :blink:. I loved the day that porta johns had to be on all sites. 

Lol thats reminds me. Who has ever used one of these? And no they aint a joke. My mate used one in the city one night and we tipped it over when he was using it lol


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> I was just thinking of some of the jobs in the UK i done where other trades had used the toilets even though the whole house was dry and water service was not going to be connected for weeks. Has this happen to you guys and did you find out what trades it was. It was always the dam chippys on our sites. I would love to know what they used to wipe their arse's as their was never any paper in the pan :blink:. I loved the day that porta johns had to be on all sites.
> 
> Lol thats reminds me. Who has ever used one of these? And no they aint a joke. My mate used one in the city one night and we tipped it over when he was using it lol


Human Fire Hydrants?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Where do the girls go?

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

paulie said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Where do the girls go?


 
Believe it or not i have seen girls use these. I dont even wanna know what they have inside their pants.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

One time we were doing a remodel and had to remove a toilet. I like to use my shop vac to suck out the water before removal. Insert tube into bowl, hear water sucking, and then fwump! Oh No!! I know what that is. Apparently it was a solid that got caught halfway down.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Warren said:


> One time we were doing a remodel and had to remove a toilet. I like to use my shop vac to suck out the water before removal. Insert tube into bowl, hear water sucking, and then fwump! Oh No!! I know what that is. Apparently it was a solid that got caught halfway down.





I've found more than a few 5 gallon buckets in the basement/crawl... with "surprises" inside.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Doing punch out work for a major home builder in Charlotte back in the 80s I smelled something _bad_ in the kitchen of a spec house. A little investigating and I found a pile in one of the kitchen drawers.

I tossed the drawer out on the scrap pile next door and called the supervisor to tell him to get another drawer from the cabinet supplier.
He wanted me to wipe out the drawer and put it back in the cabinet.
:w00t::laughing::lol:
I told him where it was if he wanted to clean it up. Needles to say he called and got another drawer.


----------



## Salty Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

Whats a chippy?


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

I had someone on a drywall crew piss in an empty glue tube then stand it up in a corner. Needless to say, I found it :furious:. It never happened again after that though, and no they were not illegals.

I also "found" a sump pump crock full of piss one time. That is after I stepped on the lid in a dark basement and fell in up to my knee.

Bill


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> Whats a chippy?


I had to look that up. I thought it would be a mason or brick layer, but it is a slang term for carpenter.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol so stuff like this does happen to others. Thought it was just me. I was on a site one day and needed a piece of scrap wood so i walked over to the skip and it was full of nice wood. I was like wtf who threw this out and then as i got closer to pulling it out the whole lot was covered in crap. I went to the site forman and he said that people were coming on the site and taking wood from the skip so he got all the trades to crap in the porta loo and then they poored it all over the wood in the skip. :blink: what a stupid thing to do. Kept me out of it though.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

About 20 years ago we had a big display at a local home show which included a log house with an American Standard "suite" (I think it was "heritage" but could be wrong), anyway, I was talking to a customer on the outside when I heard a mother on the inside yelling at her kid. Appartantly little Johnny had to go - and well the toilet was right there!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

little "johnny"? lol:w00t:


----------

